# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΥ

## nicky

Την πρώτη πληροφορία για την εμποροναυτική δραστηριότητα των Ανδριωτών μας δίνει 
ο περιηγητής Θέβενοτ, από το 1665, γράφοντας ότι μετέφεραν μετάξι με καράβια 
κατασκευασμένα στον τόπο τους.
Πραγματικές προϋποθέσεις για ανάπτυξη έχουμε από τον Α΄ Ρωσοτουρκικό Πόλεμο (1768 - 1774) 
όταν η Μαύρη Θάλασσα έγινε προσιτή στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς. Από τα μέσα του ΙΗ΄ αιώνα 
υπάρχουν έγγραφα που αναφέρουν αγοραπωλησίες καραβιών. Σύμφωνα με τον κατάλογο του Πουκεβίλ
(1813) η ¶νδρος διέθετε 40 ιστιοφόρα συνολικής χωρητικότητας 2800 τόνων, 400 ναυτικούς, 
800 κανόνια και βρισκόταν 5η μεταξύ των 26 λιμανιών στη χώρα.
Ίσως αυτή η ναυτική και οικονομική αύξηση να ήταν ένας λόγος για τον οποίο οι πειρατές 
προτιμούσαν να λεηλατούν την ¶νδρο. Οι λεηλασίες των πειρατών ενόχλησαν τους Τούρκους 
οι οποίοι και απεχώρησαν. ¶ρχισε τότε η ίδρυση σχολείων και το 1621 έγινε ανασύσταση 
της Αρχιεπισκοπής.

Λίγο πριν την Επανάσταση είχε διαμορφωθεί κλίμα που ευνοούσε στην Επανάσταση. 
Οι ναυτικοί είχαν πνεύμα φιλελεύθερο, στα σχολεία έγινε προπαγάνδα για απελευθέρωση 
και η Φιλική Εταιρεία έκανε την εμφάνισή της. 
Η ¶νδρος είχε 37 Ανδριώτες στη Φιλική Εταιρεία. Η Επανάσταση κηρύχτηκε επίσημα στις 
10 Μαΐου 1821 από το Θεόφιλο Καϊρη. Συγκεντρώθηκαν χρήματα για τον εξοπλισμό των πλοίων 
και πολλοί Ανδριώτες ναυτικοί υπηρέτησαν στην επανάσταση σε υδραίικα, σπετσιώτικα και 
ψαριανά καράβια. Ακόμα και τα Μοναστήρια βοήθησαν με οικονομική ενίσχυση στην Επανάσταση. 

Την περίοδο της Επανάστασης σημαντικό ρόλο έπαιξε για το αγωνιζόμενο νησί 
η ναυτική δύναμη που ήταν αρκετά ισχυρή , αναπτυγμένη ακόμα από το τέλος του 18ου αιώνα. 
Μετά την ίδρυση του ελληνικού κράτους, η ναυτιλία γνωρίζει μεγάλη πρόοδο και στο νησί 
είναι φανερά και σήμερα τα σημάδια του πλούτου που συσσώρευσε αυτή η περίοδος. 
Στο τέλος του αιώνα -1889- με την ανακάλυψη του ατμού σαν δύναμη κίνησης, πρώτοι 
οι Ανδριώτες εφοπλιστές στρέφονται στη νέα τεχνολογία. Μετά το 1900 η ναυτική δύναμη 
του νησιού στον εμπορικό στόλο γνωρίζει ραγδαία ανάπτυξη και παίρνει την πρώτη θέση 
στην Ελλάδα και τον κόσμο. Ο πλούτος που αποφέρει στους εφοπλιστές, τους καπετάνιους 
αλλά και τα πληρώματα, αντανακλά στην ευημερία του νησιού και την περίοδο αυτή κτίζονται 
κατοικίες και δημόσια κτήρια με θαυμάσια αρχιτεκτονική, που σήμερα προσελκύουν τον επισκέπτη. 
Μετά επήλθε άνθηση σε ναυτιλία και επενδύσεις στις καλλιέργειες του νησιού. 
Αργότερα εμφανίστηκαν τα ατμόπλοια και μέχρι το 1914 τα ατμόπλοια της ¶νδρου είχαν γίνει 60. 

Η ¶νδρος συμμετείχε επίσης στους εθνικούς αγώνες (1912 - 1913 - 1919 - 1922). 
Το 1923 έως το 1927 η ¶νδρος είχε το δεύτερο λιμάνι σε νηολογήσεις μετά τον Πειραιά. 
Δυστυχώς όμως η ¶νδρος είχε μεγάλες απώλειες κατά τη διάρκεια του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. 
Η άρνηση των Ιταλών να παραδοθούν στους Γερμανούς το 1943 οδήγησε σε βομβαρδισμούς 
και σε μεγάλες απώλειες στην ¶νδρο.

Οι κάτοικοι της ¶νδρου κατά καιρούς είχαν αναζητήσει στη μετανάστευση να κερδίσουν 
ένα καλύτερο βιοτικό επίπεδο. Είχαν μεταβεί στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, τη Σμύρνη, 
την Αλεξάνδρεια και άλλα κοσμοπολίτικα κέντρα. Αργότερα πολλοί μετέβησαν σε Πειραιά και 
Αθήνα. Έχουν διαπρέψει όπου και να πήγαν οι Ανδριώτες σε επιχειρήσεις κυρίως εμπορικές. 
Από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα σημειώθηκε μετανάστευση στις ΗΠΑ και τον Καναδά. 
Σήμερα η ¶νδρος είναι ένας πόλος έλξης για τουρίστες από την Ελλάδα, την Ευρώπη 
και όλο τον κόσμο.

----------

